# 6 months post op



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sunday marked 6 months post op for me. I feel so much better on Nature-throid than I did on Levothyroxine. My scar is not as red as it was. It is still not the inconspicuous beauty that some here have, but I look at it as my badge of honor. Without that scar, I would still be one sick crazy woman.

My recovery still is a work in progress. I had a few recent blips (gall bladder removal and a broken wrist) that really were just minor blips in the scheme of things. I look forward to soon being able to exercise regularly. I feel like I have joined the living again.

This board and Andros have been a huge help before and after. Thank you, everyone! I wish all of you good health and wellness. Hang in there, it isn't always easy, and you're not alone.

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Sunday marked 6 months post op for me. I feel so much better on Nature-throid than I did on Levothyroxine. My scar is not as red as it was. It is still not the inconspicuous beauty that some here have, but I look at it as my badge of honor. Without that scar, I would still be one sick crazy woman.
> 
> My recovery still is a work in progress. I had a few recent blips (gall bladder removal and a broken wrist) that really were just minor blips in the scheme of things. I look forward to soon being able to exercise regularly. I feel like I have joined the living again.
> 
> ...


Aw; shucks!!

Thank you, Sue...................................all of us are glad to see you in the recovery stage.

Now, if we could just tie you in a chair somewhere!! LOL!!


----------

